# Today is my divorce day



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

This is it. I'm due in court at 1:30 this afternoon. My lawyer expects everything to go smoothly. My very STBXH and I came to an agreement on all matters, and all paperwork is done.

I have an appt this morning to get my hair done, and I've got a new outfit to wear to the courthouse.

He won't be there, at my request. Only the plaintiff (me) is required to be in court, so he will stay away. I can't see him today. My dear auntie is coming with me to hold my hand, and take me to lunch afterward.

Mixed feelings. Sadness, of course, but also eager to be done with this stuff and have our agreement made legal and binding. It resolves some, but not all, of our financial issues. I will walk out with my maiden name once more. Perhaps a new beginning, once I'm done crying.

Goodbye, my husband. I loved you for a time, long ago. I think part of me will always love you.


----------



## StillRemains (Aug 9, 2012)

Hugs!! I will be thinking about you today. No matter where you are in your feelings, it's still going to be an emotional ordeal. Hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm praying for strength and closure for you today. (((HUGS)))


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hugs to you.
Take care of yourself
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Stay strong! I'll be thinking about you today.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Remember, when a door shuts, a window opens.


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

Thank you all for the good wishes. The court hearing went well, my divorce was granted, and the judge was very kind. I was nervous, but in fact it was actually rather entertaining to watch the parade of very weird people coming in and going out of the courtroom. Sixteen other couples were also granted divorces today - it was quite a production.

Now my daughter and I are in bed pigging out on Haagen Dazs chocolate chocolate chip ice cream and playing with magazines. Healthy choices tomorrow. Tonight, indulgence.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

solitudeseeker said:


> thank you all for the good wishes. The court hearing went well, my divorce was granted, and the judge was very kind. I was nervous, but in fact it was actually rather entertaining to watch the parade of very weird people coming in and going out of the courtroom. Sixteen other couples were also granted divorces today - it was quite a production.
> 
> Now my daughter and i are in bed pigging out on haagen dazs chocolate chocolate chip ice cream and playing with magazines. Healthy choices tomorrow. Tonight, indulgence.


((hugs))


----------

